# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  دستور INNER JOIN در SQL

## spicirmkh

با سلام 

من دستور  زیر را می دهم درست کار می کند و داده ها را توی بانک ذخیره می کند و وقتی بیرون از برنامه می رویم اطلاعات درست ذخیره شده است 



SELECT order.*
FROM order 



حال اگر بخواهیم با یک بانک اطلاعاتی دیگر join  کنیم  برنامه درست کار می کند اما وقتی از برنامه بیرون می رویم یا اینکه دستور بالا را توی sql تغییر می دهیم هیچگونه تغییر در دادها انجام نمی شود 


SELECT order.*, kala.namekala
FROM order INNER JOIN kala ON order.kalaID = kala.kalaID

من فکر می کنم  sql یک بانک داخلی ایجاد می کند و ذخیره اطلاعات انجام نمی دخد 

در ضمن بانک من از نوع DBISAM است و بصورت table تعریف کردم و فیلد نام کالا را بصورت loockup  برنامه جواب می داد اما در search نام کالا نمی توانستم پیدا کنم مجبور شدم که از sql  استفاده کنم

با تشکر

----------


## spicirmkh

سلام 

کسی جواب بلده 

با تشکر

----------


## Naficy

اگر درست متوجه سوال شده باشم.....
من با DBISAM کار نکرده ام، ولی با توجه به ماهیت درون برنامه ای آن، احتمال می ره که فایل جدول درست بسته نشده باشه. مثلا شی جدولش free نشده باشه، یا...

اما جواب اصلی رو می ذارم به عهده دوستانی که کار کرده اند...

----------


## علی باحجب مودتی

در query  شما اشتباح دستوری است 
SELECT o.*, k.namekala
FROM order o  INNER JOIN kala  k ON o.kalaID = k.kalaID

----------


## amirshadow3

سلام كسي اينجا هست من يه سوال مهمو حياتي دارم. لطفا اگه كسي هست خواهش ميكنم جواب بده

----------


## amirshadow3

كسي انجا نيست؟

----------

